# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Βλάβη Europalink

## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το ματιάσαμε το πλοίο και έπαθε βλάβη. Αυτή τη στιγμή κατευθύνεται στη Messina.

----------


## Marioukos

Τι ζημια αραγε για να πηγαινει εκει ? Να δουμε αν θα λειψει καιρο και αν φυσικα αντικατασταθει...

----------


## ithakos

Λογικά αν λείψει μέρες θα πρέπει να γίνει αντικατάσταση.....κα μην κοιτάμε μακριά ο Ίκαρος κοντά είναι...

----------


## ithakos

Από πληροφορίες ακούστηκε ότι ξεμονταρίστηκε η μία προπέλα του βαποριού...

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ άκουσα για ρήγμα στην περιοχή της προπέλας, γι' αυτό πηγαίνει με 10 μίλια.

----------

